# آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

*آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية  احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية  *

*  ايمان  عبد المنعم - الدستور الاصلي

** نظم  مايعرف بـ"ائتلاف دعم المسلمين  الجدد" مظاهرة كبيرة في الإسكندرية ضمت ما يزيد على  5 آلاف متظاهر أمام  مسجد القائد إبراهيم ظهر الأحد وذلك احتجاجا على مقتل سيدة في  أكتوبر على  يد أشقائها بعد أن أشهرت إسلامها قبل 8 سنوات.*
* وقال  حسام أبو البخاري منسق الائتلاف  للدستور الأصلي أن موعد المظاهرة كان محددا من قبل  في هذا اليوم من أجل  المطالبة مجددا بالإفراج عن كاميليا شحاتة، إلا أن مقتل السيدة  التي أشهرت  إسلامها جعل المظاهرة تحتشد من أجل التنديد بهذه الجريمة.*
* وأضاف  أبو البخاري أن المظاهرة تحركت من  أمام القائد إبراهيم مرورا بمكتبة الإسكندرية  واتجهت نحو مقر قيادة  المنطقة الشرقية للجيش حتى يسلموا قائمة تشمل 70 سيدة أشهرت  إسلامها  ومهددات بالقتل على حد قوله.*
* وردد  المتظاهرون هتافات ضد قتل السيدة، مطالبين بإعدام علني للذين نفذوا الجريمة.*
* وقال  مصدر داخل ائتلاف دعم المسلمين الجدد أنهم ينتون تنظيم مظاهرات مماثلة أمام  الكاتدرائية بالعباسية خلال أيام.*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

يا حلاوة
واحنا لما عملنا مظاهرات علشان اللي حصل في اطفيح والمقطم
بقينا همجيين ووحشين
امال احنا نعمل ايه اللي كل يوم بيتقتل مننا حد علي ايديكم يا سلفيين
ده غير الحدود اللي بتقيموها علني علي المتنصرين
بجاحة مش شوفت ولا هشوف زيها ابدا​


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

_طب وبالنسبة للى مسلمين وبيتنصروا 
مش برده انتوا بتهددوهم بالقتل وبتقتلوهم لو هما مرجعوش للاسلام 
ربنا يرحمنا بجد
ميرسى لييك ع الخبر
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*




السندبادعرب قال:


> ماشى انتم عملتوا مظاهره قفلتم الطريق وحرقتم العربيات وعملتو شغب  وكانت مجزره وربنا سلم
> 
> 
> هما طلعوا علموا مظاهرتهم بطريقه سلميه  لا فى تكسير ولا تخريب
> ...




*الموضوع والقسم مش للنقاش والاختراعات الباطله بتاعتك عايز تعلق على الموضوع اهلا وسهلا

لكن هتستهبل فى الكلام وتزيف فى الحقائق يبقى ورينا عرض كتافك مش ناقصه
استفزاز 

انا عن نفسي كان عندى تعليق ولما وجدته هيكون حاد مرضتش اقوله
*​


----------



## azazi (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*أقترح على المسيحيين في مصر
ان ينشأوا تجمعاً او إئتلافا بإسم "الدفاع عن المسيحيين الجُدد". 
وحين يؤسس ستعرفون ردة الفعل التكفيرية  التي تعبر عن إزدواجية المسلمين المقرفة!*


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*



تشمل 70 سيدة أشهرت إسلامها 

أنقر للتوسيع...


غريبه يعنى مفهاش رجاله خالص ليه؟؟؟
رحمتك يارب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*




SALVATION قال:


> *
> غريبه يعنى مفهاش رجاله خالص ليه؟؟؟
> رحمتك يارب*​




اه اصل الستات مكسورين الجناح وضعفاء جدا غير الرجالة
واحنا مفتريين وبنستقوي عليها​


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

ايون سمعت بيهم وانا برة النهاردة حتى روحت البيت بدرى يخربيت كدة ما تتهدوا بقى الواحد قرف لا عارف يخرج حتى يوم العيد قرفونا فيه
طيب صحولهم البت تانى واحنا مين سمعنا لما مات مننا مئاب ارحمونا بقى


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*




SALVATION قال:


> *
> غريبه يعنى مفهاش رجاله خالص ليه؟؟؟
> رحمتك يارب*​



طبعا اصل هيمسكو ازاى على الراجل فضيحة ولا اغتصاب ربنا يهديهم بجد


----------



## sony_33 (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*لسة قارى المنشور الى فرقوه من حوالى ساعة من يد احد اصدقائى
وبيطالبو بعزل اللبابا والانبا بيشوى
وتفتيش الاديرة وبيطالبو بمناصرة الاقباط المحترمين معاهم فى مطالبهم
ومحاكمة البابا
 وعجبى*​


----------



## antonius (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

طب هما قتلوها بعد 8 سنين لييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هناك حلقة مفقودة يا جماعة في القصة دي
...
وبعدين هوة كل حادثة فرديّة سيتظاهر لاجلها هؤلاء الحفنة من المجانين؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*سؤال للأذكياء فقط: ما علاقة الكاتدرائية بهذا العمل الإجرامى ؟؟؟؟ وعلى الأغبياء عدم الرد

سؤال للأغبياء فقط: إن كان قتل المرتد عمل إجرامى ... فلماذا لا تحاكمون المجرم ابو بكر؟؟؟؟ وعلى الأذكياء عد الرد*


----------



## noraa (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

يا سلالالالالام  بقى كظاهرات علشان واحدة مسيحية هتتقتل ولو فرضنا ان المسيحية دى مثلا لها علاقات اثمة المسلمين برضة هيدافعوا عنها بلالاش لو  فرضنا انها ليها عند اخواتها ميراث وقتلوها برضة مظاهرات ياعالم كفايكام تلاكيك وسيبونا  فى  حالنا  يعنى ما مليون مسلمة تتنصر وتنقتل ومحدش بيتكلم  ولا هو القتل بالكوسةةةةةة


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*الناس دى ولا عندها شغله ولا مشغله طول النهار واليلي مظاهرات *
*بجد  الناس دى محتاجة صلاة جامدة جدآآآآآآآ*
*ربنا ينور عيونهم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*تم حذف المشاركات البعيده عن تخصص القسم
فى المرات القادمه سيتم توجيه مخالفات لمن يخالف قوانين القسم

*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

* 
شكرا جدا
للخبر
ربنا موجود*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

معلش يا جماعة اكتر من كده ويشفى ربنا

متخلفين طول عمرهم يعنى ايه الجديد ؟؟

شكرا مارو للخبر


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*



> *سؤال للأذكياء فقط: ما علاقة الكاتدرائية بهذا العمل الإجرامى ؟؟؟؟ وعلى الأغبياء عدم الرد
> *


ا*زاى استاذى العلاقة موجودة طبعا واقولك ازاى
ماحدث لكنيسة اطفيح من هدم واعتداء وقيام المدعو محمد حسان وصفوت حجازى باصدار فتوى دينية موقعة من مجموعة من مشايخهم انة من حق المسيحين اعادة بناء الكنيسة
اية بقى دور القانون هنا  ولاحاجة الغى وصدرت فتوى مكانة!!!
ماذا يسمى هذا غير عبث....
قيام القوات المسلحة ببناء الكنيسة وفى مقابلها لم يتم القبض على احد من هولاء الرعاع ممن قاموا بمثل هذا العمل وكأن الكنيسة هدمت لو حدها كدة
اليس عدم القبض على احد دليل على ما تذهب الية مصر حاليا؟؟
التظاهرات التى عمت قنا بسبب اختيار محافظ مسيحى
اعتقدت الرؤية وضحت نوعا ما
مصر تسير الى منحدر سفلى من الهمجية الاسلامية *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

عالم فاضية تحب خلق المشاكل


----------



## abokaf2020 (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال للأذكياء فقط: ما علاقة الكاتدرائية بهذا العمل الإجرامى ؟؟؟؟ وعلى الأغبياء عدم الرد
> 
> سؤال للأغبياء فقط: إن كان قتل المرتد عمل إجرامى ... فلماذا لا تحاكمون المجرم ابو بكر؟؟؟؟ وعلى الأذكياء عد الرد*



هو ده احسن رد عليهم 
اليس هذا ما تقومون به مع كل من يتبع المسيحية منكم لماذا تعطون الحق لكم وتحجبونه عن غيركم


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*طبعاً الجريمة مرفوضة ولا يجوز لإنسان أن يقتل لأجل إيمانه ومبادئه طالما أنه لا يعتدي على غيره .*
*لكن هل يتجرأ مسلم على قول كلامي ورمي كلام إلهه في عرض البحر ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*طبعا جريمة مرفوضة بكل المقايييس
لاسف لقد تسربت الافكار الاسلامية الهمجية لبعض المسيحين
لها مطلق الحرية فىاختيار ماذا تريد
لقد نسى هولاء الاشخاص او لم يفهموا انها بمجرد انفصالها عن المسيح وانكارة قد ماتت
*


----------



## السمورة (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

الى جميع اخوتى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع - الرب يبارك حياتكم  الحلقة المفقودة هى ان هذة السيدة ارادت ان ترجع الى حضن السيد المسيح وترجع الى عائلتها مثل الخروف الضال وعندما علم زوجها بقدوم اخوتها  لاخذها استشار اخوة السيطان فاحاوا قتلها والصاق التهمة باخواتها وكل القصة التى حكاها الزوج كاذبة وبعد ان استجوبتة النيابة فى المستشفى دخل الية واحد من هولاء السلفين وانهى حياتة حتى تنتهى القصة هذا تصورى لان اخوتها كانوا لايعرفون اين تسكن اختهم


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: آلاف السلفيين يحتشدون بالإسكندرية احتجاجا على مقتل"سيدة أكتوبر"ويهددون بالتظاهر أمام الكاتدرائية*

*ايها الهمج *
*يوجد قانون فى مصر*
*عودوا الى عملكم*
*ام*
*الامدادات السعوديه والايرانيه تكفيكم*
*لك الخراب يا مصر*
*بسبب مسلمينك*​


----------

